# Vundo & Java



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

When ever a VUNDO infection is seen a HJT log you can GUARANTEE that an out of date vulnerable version of Sun Java will be on the computer

You MUST do this as part of the cleaning process
*Updating Java:* 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6.0*. 
Scroll down to where it says "_The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications_". 
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java. 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Note: java 6 is not compatible with Windows 98 or ME so use the latest 5.10 update for that http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

Edited to update Java version


----------

